# Bonnie's snuggling in her poco mutt pjs



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well the last two days have been VERY cold here. Bonnie's psychedelic pjs from Sonja at poco mutt sure came in handy.
[attachment=31935:atop_the_couch.JPG]
As if the pjs weren't enough, this morning I grabbed my big warm robe and put it on her couch so she could snuggle in it to get warm. Over the top, I know (gee, ya' think? :smtease: :smtease: )[attachment=31938:shayna_punum.JPG]
She does look comfy though, doesn't she?
[attachment=31940:snuggled_up.JPG]
[attachment=31939:silly_face.JPG]
This is her LBB impersonation - Deb, show this one to Billy:
[attachment=31937:LBB_impersonation.JPG]
And here's a blooper. I usually delete these (there are so many) but this one I couldn't resist!! :new_shocked: [attachment=31936:blooper.JPG]

Enjoy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a pretty snuggly girl! The pajama's are so cool.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Bonnie looks precious in her Jammies! When I put Deuce's on him, he acts like he can't walk and then he pouts!!! :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: So we have adorable pocomutt jammies that Deuce won't wear :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That looks WARM!~


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Aww she looks warm and toasty :wub: How adorable!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Bonnie, it's a hard knock life, huh? :wub: :smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sweet Bonnie, your making me want to go get my jammies on and snuggle on the sofa. If you were here we could snuggle with Matilda


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bonnie looks so cute in her PJ's. We had 2 days of cold in Florida, but now it's warming up again. Glad Bonnie is keeping warm.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

ooooh, I think I need a pair of those!  

looks like Bonnie's doing a god job keeping warm! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Bonnie looks precious in her Jammies! When I put Deuce's on him, he acts like he can't walk and then he pouts!!! :wacko1: :wacko1: :wacko1: So we have adorable pocomutt jammies that Deuce won't wear :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Bobbi, Bonnie has a funny "spring to her step" when she is wearing them, too. It's almost like she's waddling.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We love our Pocomutt pajamas here! [attachment=31948:thumbs_up.gif]


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Awww, look at that precious little girl!! I wish I could stay home in my PJ's all day  She is adorable.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! Bonnie is soooooooo cute! Love her cuddley photos.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Linda !!! How cute is Bonnie in her PJ'S cuddled up in your plush robe . The last few days surely has been freeeeeeeeezing here . :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My dogs are very jealous that they don't have those pj's. Bonnie looks all warm and cozy!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sweet Bonnie :wub: is adorable in her new pjs & she looks very warm & cozy. Looks like you've taken care of the cold weather issue. Love all your new siggys, I do believe they are rotating. :thumbsup: Now I can see lots of sweet Bonnie pics. :aktion033:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww!! Adorable!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Linda, Bonnie looks like a good snuggler. I wanter to come right and snuggle right up next to her when I seen her.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:w00t: Those PJ's are awsome Linda :smilie_daumenpos: And you know-not so over the top to let her snuggle in your robe-this is Spoiled Maltese after all-you're preaching to the choir! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Very cute-she looks warm, snuggly and quite content in her new jammies :biggrin:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:wub: Bonnie's adorable in her PJ's and mommy's robe. :wub: 

Carla & Shotzi
P.S. No Malt *ever* takes a blooper pic


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww she looks cozy and comfy. the last pic look like you took it after she finished off a biiiiiiiiig margarita


----------



## cavenee (Jan 3, 2008)

She's so cute! Is it just me or doesn't she make you want to call in sick, make a pot of camomile tea, plug in a good movie and spend the day snuggling away.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Nothing is too over the top for little Miss Bonnie! We loves her! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Bonnie is soo cute.

I wish we could have some of that freezing cold weather.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That looks to be one COSY critter  . Bonnie looks super CUTE :wub: . Sarah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh sweet Bonnie, you look so adorable and comfy cosy. You have a very good mommy!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Bonnie looks precious I love Sonja PJ's!!! When I put PJ's on Cody he looks so pityful like if he has a dinggle berry stuck on him. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Despite the fact it is quite warm here, I just want to snuggle up close to that sweet Bonnie Marie & smother her with kisses & cuddles!!!! :wub: 

ps: I spy with my little eye ..... some SM Christmas cards in the background of that first shot - I recognised my scruffy one, but who else you got there?


----------



## mitzismom (Dec 2, 2007)

Awwwww... Bonnie is sooooo adoooorable in her jammies! It was a lot of fun making them! May I put her picture on my website please? Pretty please?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Linda I swear Bonnie Marie gets prettier every time I see her :wub: she looks so cute in her PJs and oh what a lovely warm snuggle bug she is all hunkered down in your lush comfy robe, now there is one very spoiled gal if you ask me, just how it shoud be I might add :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG OMG!!!! can Bonnie gets any sweeter :wub: :wub: 

Those pictures make me wanna go to your place and snuggle along with sweetie Bonnie :wub: :wub: That third picture melted my heart

Thank you so muh for sharing them

:grouphug: 

Kat


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww the pj's are so cute, bonnie is such a beautiful little girl~ i love seeing pictures of her :wub: :wub: i dont know why but since jan. 1st it got cold. I am glad bonnie is staying warm.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

To heck with the boys... can I get PJs like that for me?? :smheat: 


Linda,

Bonnie looks so comfortable...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Bonnie looks all warm, and soft and cuddly :wub: Is she by chance lying down on "mom's" robe (looks familiar :biggrin: )

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Bonnie's psychedelic pjs[/B]


 :thumbsup: hehe


what a wonderful little bonnie. she looks beautiful. comfy, pretty nd so adorable, I WANT TO CUDDLE HER!!!


> [attachment=31940:snuggled_up.JPG][/B]


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*



Bonnie's psychedelic pjs

Click to expand...

* :thumbsup: hehe


what a wonderful little bonnie. she looks beautiful. comfy, pretty nd so adorable, I WANT TO CUDDLE HER!!!


> [/B]


[/B]


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: What a snuggle bunny! She looks so cosy. Its boiling hot here and my dogs are just lying around panting. LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Despite the fact it is quite warm here, I just want to snuggle up close to that sweet Bonnie Marie & smother her with kisses & cuddles!!!! :wub:
> 
> ps: I spy with my little eye ..... some SM Christmas cards in the background of that first shot - I recognised my scruffy one, but who else you got there?[/B]


Jacqui - you've got good eyes! I was wondering if you'd see this post and spot your babies! The other ones are Noelle and Boo and Hannah. That's my wall of Malts :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Awwwww... Bonnie is sooooo adoooorable in her jammies! It was a lot of fun making them! May I put her picture on my website please? Pretty please? [/B]



Bonnie would be honored!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: :wub: I just want to hug her :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Bonnie looks all warm, and soft and cuddly :wub: Is she by chance lying down on "mom's" robe (looks familiar :biggrin: )
> 
> ginny & zoe & bella[/B]


Yes, that is my robe, or at least it used to be. :brownbag: :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, these pictures are TOO cute! :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Bonnie is So Cute! She Looks So Comfy!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww such precious pictures!!! :wub: :wub: She looks cute all snuggled up! :wub: :wub:


----------

